# UK Airport Immigration



## omim88 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi All,

My wife recently got her spouse visa and she is planning to enter the UK next week. What documents does she need to take with her?. What type of questions do they ask when you arrive at heathrow?. She is very nervous about it but told her not to worry.

Thanks


----------



## omim88 (Mar 21, 2012)

Another question. I am in the UK and my wife is in Kenya at the moment, Do I have to enter the UK with her for the first time?.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

My husband was in the UK, he met me in the welcoming hall after I'd gone through Immigration. 

She'll need to have her passport of course with the visa in it, and it wouldn't hurt for her to have all of the supporting documents handy that she sent when she did her application-the UKBA will have returned those, I believe (but Joppa will be along in a few minutes and will know for sure)-I carried mine in the front pocket of my rolling laptop bag and had them handy in case the Border agent asked for them.

When I came through, the Border agent asked me a little about how long I'd known my husband, how we'd met, where we were going to live, and if he was meeting me or travelling with me. It took a whole three minutes, and wasn't difficult or grueling or uncomfortable, your wife will be fine

As I wrote, Joppa should be along any moment with gold-plated Mod advice! I came into the UK from the US, things may be different coming in from somewhere else.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> My husband was in the UK, he met me in the welcoming hall after I'd gone through Immigration.
> 
> She'll need to have her passport of course with the visa in it, and it wouldn't hurt for her to have all of the supporting documents handy that she sent when she did her application-the UKBA will have returned those, I believe (but Joppa will be along in a few minutes and will know for sure)-I carried mine in the front pocket of my rolling laptop bag and had them handy in case the Border agent asked for them.
> 
> ...


As stated. Questions will be just a confirmation of basic details about your relationship and move, so have your answers handy just as you gave for your visa application. The border agent may want to know if there has been a change in curcumstance since applying for your visa, such as new job, change of housing or change of plan. As for carrying supporting documnets, you won't need everything you've submitted, but bank statement, housing details and marriage certificate will be a good start.

Just tell her to dress neatly, be friendly, look into their eyes when they speak and be polite, be truthful in her replies and she has nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kim_J (Apr 2, 2012)

I also came in from the US on the fiancé visa and just a few questions and done. It was simple and my person gave me a couple of reminders with regards to fullfilling my requirements and wished well.


----------



## pedalmonkey (Jan 21, 2012)

omim88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife recently got her spouse visa and she is planning to enter the UK next week. What documents does she need to take with her?. What type of questions do they ask when you arrive at heathrow?. She is very nervous about it but told her not to worry.
> 
> Thanks


They didn't ask me anything. 
They normally would do the standard questions for any of my previous visits over the past 10 years but this time not a peep. 
I handed over my passport with the visa. She swiped and pushed a few buttons and that was that.
I kept my paperwork in my carry on just in case. 
Just be honest, polite and speak only when spoken to and she should get on just fine.


----------



## Gregarious (Mar 12, 2012)

Gold-plated Mod advice! Like your comment. 

Gold-plated Mod advice with his golden way of writing. loolz:clap2:


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Gregarious said:


> Gold-plated Mod advice! Like your comment.
> 
> Gold-plated Mod advice with his golden way of writing. loolz:clap2:


:lol: I meant to write '...solid-gold...' but had gold plated on my mind. Joppa's advice is solid-gold, I know I am just one of many, many visa seekers who will always be grateful! Joppa had the links, the knowledge, and yes, the communication skills needed. Very much appreciated.

When I was putting together my application all of the posts here were a tremendous help. I was especially grateful for the successful applicants who continued to post, too-lots of really great information in those posts that went a long ways toward helping me stay calm as I waited to hear something.


----------

